
The Loss of Faith in American Institutions: The Key to Revival May Lie Next Door - dpflan
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/09/the-value-of-neighbors/404338/?single_page=true
======
spabam
Loss of Faith in governments is normally connected to deluding services and
quality of life. Loss of Faith in Religion is normally connected to improved
self awareness and culture. they are here together exposed like something bad.
It can be or not be bad depending of the point of view.

